# niahanchi kata?



## JKR (Sep 27, 2006)

i need help finding out about the history of the niahanchi katas.


----------



## kosho (Sep 27, 2006)

*Naihanchi:*

("Horse Riding Kata") 
*
The Naihanchi katas are adaptations of the Chinese Shaolin form Naifuanchin. They were modified by Ankho Itosu, who was also the originator of the Pinan (Heinan katas). The Naihanchi katas were traditionally the first katas a student would learn. They are charachterized by powerful lower body movements and all movements are conducted left and right in a straight line from the starting position. In the Shotokan system these katas are known as the Tekki katas. When the Pinan katas were introduced in 1907 they replaced the Naihanchi katas as introductory katas. When the Fukyugata's were introduced they replaced the Pinans. Students now learn the Fukyugatas, then the Pinans, then the Niahanchis before moving on the to "black belt" or fighting katasThis is a little help for you also  you could send a email tohanshi@surewest.net   ( Hanshi Bruce juchnik) or    ( master John Evans) trueselfdefense@yahoo.com Both will help you out...Hope this helps, steve*


----------



## crushing (Sep 27, 2006)

JKR said:


> i need help finding out about the history of the *niahanchi* katas.


 

Hi JKR, and welcome to Martial Talk.

It may help to search on the word 'naihanchi' rather than 'niahanchi'.  I found the following discussions on Martial Talk that may help you get started in your search for more info.  Some very interesting stuff here.

Purpose of Naihanchi
Naihanchi 1-3 Video and Application Discussion
Naihanchi Hyung/Kata Origins?
Naihanchi 1,2,3
Naihanchi.

Regards,
crushing


----------



## exile (Sep 27, 2006)

JKR said:


> i need help finding out about the history of the niahanchi katas.



Hi JKR---the following is a terrific discussion of the history and the bunkai of the Naihanchi:

http://www.iainabernethy.com/articles/article_4.asp

Hope this helps...


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 27, 2006)

You have to learn to separate the good info from the bad regarding kata.....there are so many stories, it's easy to be misled.


----------

